# Revenue tax settlements



## dewdrop (7 Jun 2012)

In regard to these list of tax defaulters i was under the impression that the actual sum would have been paid by the time the notice in the papers appeared. On hearing the news this morning regarding the company owned by Mick Wallace T.D. i was completely wrong in thinking the tax etc was paid.


----------



## mandelbrot (7 Jun 2012)

It used to be as you thought, but people were able to avoid or delay being named and shamed by not paying, or not paying in full. Not really very fair to the people who actually played ball and paid up...


----------



## dewdrop (7 Jun 2012)

Am i to conclude that there is no guarantee that when the list of defaulters is published that the tax etc has been paid.  the seperate entities of a person and of an incorporated company seem to have become blurred in some peoples eyes.


----------



## mandelbrot (7 Jun 2012)

Yes. And yes.


----------



## bazermc (7 Jun 2012)

dewdrop said:


> Am i to conclude that there is no guarantee that when the list of defaulters is published that the tax etc has been paid. .


 
Since Finance Act 2011 publication will happen if the tax payer has not settled merely agreed to settle.

So it is now called list of defaulters rather than settlements!


----------



## dewdrop (12 Jun 2012)

n regard to my original post indicating that i wrongly thought the tax etc was paid when the list of settlments was published i was looking at the Revenue website wherein it says, inter alia, where Revenue accepted a specified sum in settlement.......to me this suggested that they had got the money.  Also reports on Rte last March said Revenue audits "brought in" 127m euros etc.  I must be naive!


----------



## DB74 (12 Jun 2012)

dewdrop said:


> n regard to my original post indicating that i wrongly thought the tax etc was paid when the list of settlments was published i was looking at the Revenue website wherein it says, inter alia, where Revenue accepted a specified sum in settlement.......to me this suggested that they had got the money.  Also reports on Rte last March said Revenue audits "brought in" 127m euros etc.  I must be naive!



I have to admit that I always assumed that the list of defaulters related to amounts paid.

I don't see how Revenue can agree an interest amount if the tax hasn't actually been paid given that the interest is supposedly charged on a daily basis.


----------



## dewdrop (13 Jun 2012)

My final comment on this issue is that sections of the media clearly imply that the tax has been paid.  One heading this morning says "Defaulters pay 30m Euro in settlements. I just dont understand as it is obvious this is not the case.


----------



## dewdrop (16 Sep 2012)

The current list of tax defaulters made me jog my memory if one can conclude that these sums are just settlements but not necessarily paid. A heading in the national press says a named defaulter pays a tax bill of 700K euro. has this sum been paid?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Sep 2012)

To keep this thread on topic, I have deleted around 30 posts on Mick Wallace. 

It seems clear from the remaining posts that the list now published is the amounts which have been settled.  It makes no reference to payments. They may or may not have been paid.

Brendan


----------



## bazermc (16 Sep 2012)

dewdrop said:


> The current list of tax defaulters made me jog my memory if one can conclude that these sums are just settlements but not necessarily paid. A heading in the national press says a named defaulter pays a tax bill of 700K euro. has this sum been paid?



Correct, it makes a better headline than "named defaulter agrees to pay a tax bill of 700k".  The amount may or may not have been paid.  It would probably take a FOI request to get that informantion


----------

